# Monarch Butterfly Sightings?



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr. Snyder, one of my biology professors at UWF, would like assistance in collecting data on Monarch Butterfly migrations. Please see here for more info:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/monarch-butterfly-sightings-needed-96471/

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Alex, 
I remembered your post. Wanted to let you know we were at the nipple, 131, and elbow this weekend and saw a ton of monarch butterflies. Thought I would let you know. I'm going to post it on the UWF site. Thats the only thing we saw to


----------

